# Next Volvo XC90



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Volvo is coming out with the all-new XC90 sometime next year. Teaser pictures of the new vehicle can be found here http://www.autoblog.com/2013/08/29/next-volvo-xc90-design-teased/

As a current XC90 owner I am interested to see what Volvo will come up with under new chinese ownership compared to Ford.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Jesus Christ. FINALLY. The XC90 has been around since 2002. It has competed with every generation of the X5, ML, and Lexus RX. Ridiculous. 

By the time this goes on sale, BMW will have a new X5 on sale (F15) lol


That being said, I like the looks. I'm glad to see Volvo coming back, even though I really wouldn't ever buy one.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, bought ours in 2003. After 243,000 miles the engine still purrs nicely and the doors close with a bank-vault like "thunk". No creaks, rattles going over bumps. Plus I can easily fit a refrigerator in the back. Oh, and has a usable 3rd row. Volvo can be boring, but sometimes boring is good...


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

finnbmw said:


> Yep, bought ours in 2003. After 243,000 miles the engine still purrs nicely and the doors close with a bank-vault like "thunk". No creaks, rattles going over bumps. Plus I can easily fit a refrigerator in the back. Oh, and has a usable 3rd row. Volvo can be boring, but sometimes boring is good...


243k miles!! :yikes:

Everyone I know with an XC90 has dumped theirs because they all went through the dreaded T6 transmission issues.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Ours is a T6 as well and the transmission was indeed replaced at 160,000 miles, so have 80,000+ miles on the new one. Keeping my fingers crossed, but at these miles, if the transmission goes again (or anything major), this Volvo will be sold for parts (as we did with our previous Volvo at 220,000 miles).


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

look at the lights!! lets steal this Volvo!!


----------



## hammmerhead (Jun 20, 2013)

Cant say that Im exstatic about a new Volvo offering, but its very interesting to hear that someone hauls refrigerators in the back of them.


----------



## pa50i (Dec 3, 2010)

finnbmw said:


> Volvo is coming out with the all-new XC90 sometime next year. Teaser pictures of the new vehicle can be found here http://www.autoblog.com/2013/08/29/next-volvo-xc90-design-teased/
> 
> As a current XC90 owner I am interested to see what Volvo will come up with under new chinese ownership compared to Ford.


Agree. Can't say that I love driving her car, but it has been a joy to own with no problems and the damn thing swallows ridiculous amounts of kids/dogs/gear for longer trips. So versatile inside for the size. Nice to see Volvo embracing the current millennium with new interior electronics!


----------



## badgermountain (Jun 23, 2013)

I dumped the wife's XC60T6 for the X5. Had an 850T, S60, XC90T6 before that. Ready to run with BMW for a while now.


----------



## hammmerhead (Jun 20, 2013)

pa50i said:


> Agree. Can't say that I love driving her car, but it has been a joy to own with no problems and the damn thing swallows ridiculous amounts of kids/dogs/gear for longer trips. So versatile inside for the size. Nice to see Volvo embracing the current millennium with new interior electronics!


Man did they need that. Seems like in the XC60 and 70 they stuck a Samsung phone in the middle of the lower dash and crammed every single function in it. I cant see how that is safe or intuitive. For a company that basically holds those characteristics as its Hallmark, it just seems like they didnt think that one through. I like the body styles of the XC series, but they just seem a little over priced for what you get. Maybe Im missing something though.


----------



## hammmerhead (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry, double post


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

The new 2016 XC90 has been unveiled http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/suvs/1408_2016_volvo_xc90_first_look/#ixzz3BW5lDAfp

Initial US launch in 1st quarter of 2015, pricing starts around $50k.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks like a good one. I can't wait to see the Concept Coupe though.

But before that they really need to do something about the S80.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks decent, but a tad boring. Loaded one will be the same price as the equivalent MB/Audi/Porsche/BMW/Lexus. I'm not sure I would be willing to swing that kind of money on a Volvo. Knowing Volvo, this car will be around for the next decade, so there should be no hurries buying this


----------

